# Holter Monitors-I posted this



## cwpierce (Mar 23, 2012)

I posted this over at the Cardiology site and thought it might be better suited for this site.

CMS guidelines state that "When submitting claims for the recording only (CPT code 93225) or for the analysis with report only (CPT code 93226) use the date the service was performed as the DOS."

Being that the recording is usually for a 24 hour time period, the initial hook up would be on one date while the disconnection would be a day later. This makes the service being performed carry over to 2 calender dates. My question is this, would we consider the billing DOS as the day the Holter was hooked up or the day the Holter was disconnected?

I'm am clear about 93226 for the analysis and report DOS but I'm unclear for the DOS of 93225.

Thank you so much for any clarification you can provide.


----------



## sspain (Mar 27, 2012)

I generally use the day of hookup, becasue that is when the patient is on the practice management system for an appointment, most of the technician work is done, and the superbill is easily generated.  I would be surprised if payers had a preference.


----------

